# Residence Massena: Nice, France - RCI 4802



## DavidO (Feb 29, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this resort?  It looks pretty good on the RCI site as well as the resort website, but there are no reviews or ratings here on TUG.  Any information about the resort would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2009)

DavidO said:


> Is anyone familiar with this resort?  It looks pretty good on the RCI site as well as the resort website, but there are no reviews or ratings here on TUG.  Any information about the resort would be appreciated.
> 
> Dave


No, but I exchanged into it thru RCI for June 2010..REALLY looking forward to it!


----------

